# This picture might make you scared/queasy/etc..



## Nero (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, I found this while browsing on the DS Hardware board on GameFAQs.
Pretty creepy if you ask me.. 

~Nero


----------



## Jhongerkong (Jan 9, 2008)

For a second there, I thought you were going to post tubgirl. That still is some freaky shit though.


----------



## GrimLord (Jan 9, 2008)

I hate spiders -.-


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> For a second there, I thought you were going to post tubgirl. That still is some freaky shit though.


I would have died. 

Put that stuff in a spoiler Nero, it scared me. >_>


----------



## Nero (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Jan 9 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > For a second there, I thought you were going to post tubgirl. That still is some freaky shit though.
> ...








 I said Enter at your own risk.. I thought that would be enough.

~Nero


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 9, 2008)

Is that fracking thing for real?, that spider queen is larger than a human hand!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMG, this was even worse that the 2 girls post I saw before today..... =(


----------



## myuusmeow (Jan 9, 2008)

It's times like this I love the ignore list. Pretty much built-in spoiler tags!


----------



## gh0ul (Jan 9, 2008)

Dude, that is insane. First, I'd run and get my WD40 and spray the crap out of it. Unfortunately, I ran out of Raid a couple days ago. 
I wonder if wd40 is flammable so...juut maybe i can have a lighter in front so I'd have a sweet flamethrower. ill probably burn my face doing it though


----------



## skyfire1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Imagine squashing that shit. There would be guts everywhere.


----------



## Westside (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(gh0ul @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> Dude, that is insane. First, I'd run and get my WD40 and spray the crap out of it. Unfortunately, I ran out of Raid a couple days ago.
> I wonder if wd40 is flammable so...juut maybe i can have a lighter in front so I'd have a sweet flamethrower. ill probably burn my face doing it though
> 
> Dude, even the Rangers in Canada are hardcore enough to eat that shit for breakfast.  Being a U.S. Marine, you should be able to drink it!
> ...


Only two girls, then that would be teh hot!!!
but once u introduce the cup, it is teh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








































 .


----------



## Seraph (Jan 9, 2008)

No one likes spiders?  Well, I don't when they're crawling around freely in my house, but that pic is pretty awesome.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 9, 2008)

FRICKIN HELL!!! THAT SCARED THE CRAP OUT OF ME!

Put things like that in a spoiler man! and tell us what the image is, in said spoiler! I'm gonna have those frickin Spider nightmares I get now! Thanks a whole bunch! I'm terrified of spiders. I wish I still had that daddylong legs image I could post here. Though I'm being pretty cruel and sending that image to my brother, who is equally scared of spiders. I just hope the image loads quickly enough for him to not exit it.


----------



## Nero (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(myuusmeow @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> It's times like this I love the ignore list. Pretty much built-in spoiler tags!



What do you mean by Ignore List?...

Sorry about that, VBKirby. I'll take your suggestion into consideration next time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 9, 2008)

Okay. You just set my spider phobia off again. I had to look behind me to check for any spiders. Although we're in middle of winter in UK but... still. 

I nearly cried when seeing this - I expected a horrible grim picture - maybe a picture out of Ogrish website (I was shown that website last week and had nightmares ever since!!!)

But this just beat all! I wouldn't even start counting how many spiders there are!

*shuddering*


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(wilddenim @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> Okay. You just set my spider phobia off again. I had to look behind me to check for any spiders. Although we're in middle of winter in UK but... still.
> 
> I nearly cried when seeing this - I expected a horrible grim picture - maybe a picture out of Ogrish website (I was shown that website last week and had nightmares ever since!!!)
> 
> ...



There there, you can rest your eyes with this. It's worth it.


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 9, 2008)

No way, I'm not going to fall for that!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 9, 2008)

Incy wincy spider climbed up the water spout...


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 9, 2008)

I cant see the picture  :'(


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 9, 2008)

What browser can you using? I use IE. I know it's crap but I'm just too used to it.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> I cant see the pictureÂ :'(


Consider yourself lucky, it is homungus!, I mean it from all my heart.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(wilddenim @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> What browser can you using? I use IE. I know it's crap but I'm just too used to it.



I'm using IE also  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I got fed up with firefox it deleted my bookmarks again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well I refreshed about 10 times,I can now see the picture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is the biggest spider I have saw and looking at the baby spiders is making me feel sick  :'(


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 9, 2008)

It deleted your bookmarks? Wow, that's first negative comment I've heard about FireFox.


----------



## Foie (Jan 9, 2008)

It would be SOOO fun to pull out a can of insect killer on those things.  Or use a WD-40 flamethrwoer like one person said.  

But that is freakin' scary. 

Imagine all of those little spiders crawling over the walls and ceilings as you sleep in your bed at night and the big one slowly descending right into you face on its web.  And then waking up looking straight at it.


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 9, 2008)

Shurrrrruuup!! It's 7.46am and I haven't slept yet.


----------



## Foie (Jan 9, 2008)

Now imagine the big spider landing on your face, and the tiny spiders crawling all over your body.  And finding *another* spider nest that is even bigger under you bed, as all of the spiders emerge to join the abundance of spiders already swarming you...


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, I'm surprised to see that there are GBAtempers with weak stomaches XD

I'd kill them all. But my home is clean enough that this would never happen in the first place.

I'm thinking that either hand sanitizer or saline would be best. I've actually killed spiders with spraying them with saline solution, but it took a while so...

I would use copious amounts of tape to trap them. After checking to see that they cannot escape, I would smoke or drown them. I don't prefer using chemical agents because it takes the fun out of it.


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(Dio @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> I'd kill them all. But my home is clean enough that this would never happen in the first place.



Never says never.


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2008)

That's nothing! Look at this one:


----------



## Banger (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(gh0ul @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> *I wonder if wd40 is flammable* so...juut maybe i can have a lighter in front so I'd have a sweet flamethrower. ill probably burn my face doing it though


Yes it is pretty darn flammable. So do not burn down your house


----------



## azotyp (Jan 9, 2008)

Its nothing that little deodorand and a lighter cant handle


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 9, 2008)

Veho, ew but can you explain that?


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh come on. It's just a spider (and a lot more little spiders). I love seeing clusters of newborn spiders. A thousand baby spiders in a space about five inches across is a very cool sight.

I have this lovely lady in my kitchen right now:





It's about an inch and a half long.


----------



## Doggy124 (Jan 9, 2008)

Spiderman's house


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(wilddenim @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> Veho, ew but can you explain that?


It's a lamp    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   If you look carefully, you can see a light bulb in there.


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 9, 2008)

*Shrugs* we don't get lots of varies of spiders here in UK. Just black ones. No colourful spiders. That would explain my lack of knowledge about spiders.

Ugh!! Accidently come across this in Google :-


----------



## azotyp (Jan 9, 2008)

This is most horrible spider I ever did seen


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 9, 2008)

Yup that is. Shocking. Awful.


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 9, 2008)

Eww, spiders. o.o


----------



## iritegood (Jan 9, 2008)

Meatspin, tubgirl, goatse, the internet has desensitized me from all those things. But this scared the crap out of me. I have about this: |   | much of tolerance for spiders.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 9, 2008)

WOW quite big to be a spider...
wilddenim that's infact pretty cool looking spider (it's colourful)
Oh ya Veho lol


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 9, 2008)

I think spiders are interesting creatures. Thanks for the share


----------



## ackers (Jan 9, 2008)

Apparently we swallow about two spiders a year in our sleep. Goodnight


----------



## Jax (Jan 9, 2008)

SHIT!


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jan 9, 2008)

UGHUHHH!!!!!!

This thread gives me the willies. I hate spiders!
Especially that Spider-man! 
Parker! Get out there and get me some photos!


----------



## raulpica (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(wilddenim @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> *Shrugs* we don't get lots of varies of spiders here in UK. Just black ones. No colourful spiders. That would explain my lack of knowledge about spiders.
> 
> Ugh!! Accidently come across this in Google :-
> 
> ...


Yummy!


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2008)

Either that spider is growing a luxurious mustache, or trying to bite a huge red caterpillar in half. 

He's fun


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 9, 2008)

I would put it in a plastic case and then post it on the internet in a....


DEATHMATCH with another insect!


http://www.japanesebugfights.com/

(and yes it kinda sucks for the animals  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 9, 2008)

It's times like this I'm really glad I live in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That first pic is well creepy, that's a lot of spiders. 

It's the thin legs that creep me out the most, like on spiders with chunky bodies and stubby little legs *shivers*. For some reason I don't find Tarantulas as scary, I think it's because the legs look thick enough to match the body. And maybe the fur. We don't get wild ones over here so no chance of finding one in an odd place either. Still wouldn't want to get too close to one though :S

Veho: my Nan has one of those. The gemstone's clear so it's not instantly noticeable; she posed it on the inside edge of a picture frame when she got it (so it looks like it's crawling up a white cross-stitch canvas) and takes much delight in the reactions when visitors to her house notice it an hour or two after arriving. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yes we jumped a mile)
[Edit: okay I missed the part about it being a lamp; I'm talking about a 3" ornament that looks very similar]


----------



## gh0ul (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> Dude, even the Rangers in Canada are hardcore enough to eat that shit for breakfast.Â Being a U.S. Marine, you should be able to drink it!



I doubt it dude. I have stomped plenty of huge camel spiders in Iraq though.


----------



## User200 (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(gh0ul @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 8 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, even the Rangers in Canada are hardcore enough to eat that shit for breakfast.Â Being a U.S. Marine, you should be able to drink it!
> ...



Holy Shit that big


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hmm, reminds me of my house.

I like to keep a good collection of spiders around as they take care of all the other bugs that are likely to bother me by eating my food, wallpaper, cat.......

/pours drink out in honour of Bill*.

*Bill was a spider that lived under my bath in student halls (anyone wondering do not go for it: they are lousy, get a real house). The main claim to fame happened when I was sitting in the bath one morning.
It was going to be a boring day but then it runs out and grabs a monster silverfish that was scuttling along the floor before dragging it back to the nest under the bath.
The day was lousy but I did not care for I had started the day that way.


----------



## science (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(wilddenim @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> *Shrugs* we don't get lots of varies of spiders here in UK. Just black ones. No colourful spiders. That would explain my lack of knowledge about spiders.
> 
> Ugh!! Accidently come across this in Google :-


----------



## wabo (Jan 10, 2008)

Here's one i found at my place last summer...


----------



## Westside (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(User200 @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> QUOTE(gh0ul @ Jan 9 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 8 2008 said:
> ...


Certainly don't want to get bitten by one:


----------



## Zaraf (Jan 10, 2008)

You know, that very first spider picture could have been faked.  Certainly it looks real, but then again, I've seen some pretty crazy "Halloween decorations" which could easily do something of that caliber.


----------



## User200 (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> QUOTE(User200 @ Jan 9 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(gh0ul @ Jan 9 2008 said:
> ...



Damn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... No i wouldn't... excuse me while i go puke up my dinner


----------



## raulpica (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 10 2008 said:


> QUOTE(User200 @ Jan 9 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(gh0ul @ Jan 9 2008 said:
> ...


Wiki says it's fake


----------



## science (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/bugs/camelspider.asp


----------



## wilddenim (Jan 10, 2008)

That's good to know!!

Thanks for the interesting information, science.


----------



## Taras (Jan 10, 2008)

Spider pics ain't nothing.

Check dis:

http://blog.celebrityfoods.com/2008/01/08/...rity-foods-way/


----------

